# McClelland Navy Cavendish



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

"Traditional navy cavendish, pressed in cakes and aged naturally with dark Jamaican rum" This VA blend is stated to be a ribbon cut tobacco, although I would call it more of a broken flake myself. It is comprised almost entirely of medium or moderately dark brown tobacco with just a bit of lighter brown. It has a nice smell in the can and tends to remind me in many ways very much of Hal O' the Wynd, although its a bit more moist and the sweetness is not so pronounced. It has a light flavor and overall sweetness enhanced by a barely noticable touch of vanilla, that remains always present but subtle through the entire bowl. There was just a little tongue bite with this but it was still moist and I was puffing away at a pretty good rate and if dried out a bit before smoking there should be little problem as I see it. A moderate amount of nicotene and the fact that it has a pleasant aftertaste and room note make it a great smoke from sunup to sundown, whether indoors or out. Any lover of Rattray's 'HOTW' would surely find this a pleasant, relaxing smoke as well.

:tu


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

*McClelland - Navy Cavendish*

This is a straight mature Virginia aged with dark rum (as described by McClelland), and comes as a broken flake. When I opened the tin I noticed the trademark McC's ketchup smell which is slightly muted by the rum. It smells sweet with a faint hint of vanilla.

This is a nice sweet Virginia which burns evenly and cool. It can have a bite if you antagonize it, but for the most part it's very well behaved.

It took me about 3 matches to get the through the bowl. I taste the sweetness which reminds me of 2010, but with a slight hint of vanilla. The tang is rounded out by the rum, which hangs out in the background. It doesn't require too much thought and concentration as the sweetness is right up front, but it probably won't blow your mind away. The rum is barely perceptible except at times when it emerges as a very faint undertone which is experienced as an aftertaste. Even though it's an enjoyable smoke, and I enjoyed the rest of the tin, I don't think I'll be buying more for a while - there are so many more Virginias to try. This is most certainly a one trick pony, but a good one. I'll give this a 6.5/10


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: McClelland - Navy Cavendish*

Thanks for the review. It definitely sounds interesting to this noob. I'm going to have to give it a whirl. :tu


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: McClelland - Navy Cavendish*

PCCA has some from 1993. I tried this batch as I love McClellands VA's, but I came away unimpressed. I really wanted to like this stuff, as I enjoy an alcohol topping ala Pembroke, but this tobac just didn't do it for me.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: McClelland - Navy Cavendish*

I think this is a worthwhile smoke if you like McClelland, VAs or rum cased tobaccos. I think both the smoke and the flavor are light, as is the nic content. Broken flake, as stated above and does like to bite if encouraged. I'd compare to Hal o' the Wynd. Sugar candy.


----------

